

Answering Health Questions via Text with IBM Watson and Twilio SMS - snehesht
https://developer.ibm.com/bluemix/2015/03/30/answering-health-questions-via-text-ibm-watson-twilio-sms/

======
snehesht
[https://developer.ibm.com/bluemix/2015/05/29/best-hacks-
wats...](https://developer.ibm.com/bluemix/2015/05/29/best-hacks-watson-
bluemix/)

